# Retirer photos Ipod Touch



## pkernevez (21 Avril 2008)

Désolé mais j'ai synchronisé mon ipod avec mon mac et toute les photos ont été importés hors je voudrais en faire disparaitre de l'ipod 
mais comment??
Merci d'avance


----------



## brucetp (21 Avril 2008)

tu vas dans Itunes > ipod de pkernevez dans le menu gauche > onglet "photos" > tu décoches et tu synchronise!

et hop!


----------

